# personal hotspot iphone 4s



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

heey guys 
just wanna ask about personal hotspot in iphone 4s 
does it need to 3g (cellular data) to work , or i can turn it on when i connect with wifi connection ! 
thank u all


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello!
Depending on your Carrier, you will most likely get charged an extra fee per month to use the Personal Hotspot. It does require cellular data and won't turn on with a wifi connection. But I don't see a reason why you would need it on if you are connected to WiFi anyway.


----------



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

if i want to share wifi with someone and i don't won't to give him wifi password


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, I see. Sadly, its not possible as I know of though. If you do want it on you will need to use Cellular Data and have a plan from your carrier that supports that.


----------

